

USA windpower now producing over 43,000 megawatts - ck2
http://www.tgdaily.com/sustainability-features/59477-us-wind-power-surges

======
nuitblanche
Let us note that, from the article, this translates into only 3 percent of
total electricity generated nationwide. This is in large part due to the
inability for wind power to generate a constant power load. From what I recall
the nuclear power plants can produce a load of about 100 x 1400 MW = 140,000
MW and this is estimated to be about 20 percent of the elctricity produced
nationwide.

Roughly speaking it looks like the nuclear power plants have three times as
much installed capacity than solar and produce 6 times as much power to the
grid. Since the nuclear power plants are near 100 percent capacity, I wonder
what is the reason why wind has roughly a 50 percent production capability: is
it maintenance or wind availability ?

------
mooism2
The article says there's _total capacity_ of 43,461 MW in the USA. Hopefully
the USA can manage more than the (from memory) 20%-30% utilisation rate the UK
manages.

